# UK Land Rover Discovery 3, Right-Hand Drive, for sale



## matthewnel (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi All!

Please do help if you can. Share the following to friends and/or family!

Car being sold via eBay here: ebay.co.uk/itm/303489534286?autorefresh=true

As we've relocated to Italy, I am sadly and reluctantly having to sell my Land Rover Discovery 3. I have recently taken up residency here, in Italy.

We are only allowed to keep a UK registered vehicle in Italy for 6 months. My 6th month is up this March and therefore need to urgently acquire an Italian left-hand drive. I am the second owner of this 2008 model Land Rover. All of its services and maintenance are up to date. The timing belt was replaced in 2018, with regular services and parts maintained.

All tyres are newly replaced Pirellis'. 

MOT due in 4/7/20 (photo of receipt attached). 

New timing belt fitted 21/03/2018 (photo of receipt attached).

Service history sent to you via email if requested. 

Purchaser required to collect car from Vasto, Abruzzo, Italy upon purchase. 

From the day of sale you will acquire your own UK Insurance. I am currently insured with the post office insurance UK. 

Interior in excellent condition. 

Tow bar can be fitted to rear bumper.

Seats and leather looked after. 

Few scuffs on inner front door from safety belts. Bonnet needs respraying due to sun damage or a replacement can be found on eBay for under £100. 

Rest of car in brilliant condition. 

Land Rover factory fitted radio and CD player.

Air-con works like a dream.

Smooth drive, spacious and excellent long distance traveler.

The car will sadly missed by its second loving owner!


----------

